

Erik Meijer leaves Microsoft - hhariri
http://channel9.msdn.com/Forums/Coffeehouse/Erik-Meijer-is-leaving-MS

======
atesti
The articel does not mention what he did, so here it is:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erik_Meijer_%28computer_scienti...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erik_Meijer_%28computer_scientist%29)

"His work at Microsoft included C#, Visual Basic, LINQ, Volta, and the
Reactive programming framework (Reactive Extensions) for .NET"

